# Just bought a early 70’s Clausing Colchester 15, Have Questions



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello,
I am pretty stoked, this is an awesome lathe. Did all the basic inspections and all seems well except the apron/saddle hand pump is not working.
The ways are in very good shape, I want to make sure I fix all the issues before I begin using it.
It has been sitting, maybe the pump/tubing is just gummed up.
Also, the Triumph 2000 and the 8,000 series, seem to look identical.
If you own these lathes I am interested in your experience.
Thanks,
Jeff
Some pics, had to remove the splash guard for transport.


----------



## Jubil (Jan 11, 2019)

Congrats on the score.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 11, 2019)

I've run them for years . 13s ,15s and 17s . Probably the best engine lathes out there IMO other than the large American Pacemaker . Never had issues with them . Currently have a 13 and 15 at work which I use daily . We have a Harrison which is absolutely a twin to the 15 also . That is a keeper !

You running a CA or CXA on that Colchester ? Either way , I'm unloading a few Aloris holders !  ( they don't fit a Heavy 10 too well )


----------



## talvare (Jan 11, 2019)

Congratulations Jeff. Beautiful machine !

Ted


----------



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2019)

It's too bad you didn't live closer mmcmdl. Ted, you are close. Know anything about these?
It's good to hear about your experience at work.
It took me a few days to decide if I wanted this big of a lathe. I tried to find issues with them online.
NOTHING!, just warnings about clutch adjustment and what oil to use.
I guess that's a really good thing.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2019)

I can't find it now. There was a thread that had the name of a HM member that sells parts for these lathes./
Anybody?


----------



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I've run them for years . 13s ,15s and 17s . Probably the best engine lathes out there IMO other than the large American Pacemaker . Never had issues with them . Currently have a 13 and 15 at work which I use daily . We have a Harrison which is absolutely a twin to the 15 also . That is a keeper !
> 
> You running a CA or CXA on that Colchester ? Either way , I'm unloading a few Aloris holders !  ( they don't fit a Heavy 10 too well )



I could use some tool holders.
I have a few that came with the machine. I'll check what those are.
I definitely need that boring bar holder.
I lost all my tooling in the fire. It was BXA anyway. I assumed I could use BXA or CXA with this size.
You know best mmcmdl!!
I'll keep in touch.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2019)

What's the country of mfg on this puppy?


----------



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2019)

Britain.
I have found the "Colchester", means it was made in the Essex plant. (at least that is what I have read)
I got to tell you, those Limies build a nice machine.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2019)

Got her all put away in the shop.
This weekend, cleaning and adjusting, belt change.
Next week, hopefully my electrician can help me with power.
Once I find a more permanent location I will mount and level it properly.
I think the next time you see her, she will not have yellow handles.
.


----------

